# Using ATITool for the first time



## gragnak (Feb 16, 2006)

Info for new users 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok.
'm a new user of Atitool and I think they're really good.
But it's the first time I try to oc my g-card using this software, so I've a few questions I hope you can answer:

MY SYS:
Mobo: DFI Lanparty UT
CPU: AMD 64 3500 Venice
RAM: 2 Gb (Kingston 2 x 1 Gb dual channel)
V-Card: ATI Radeon x 1800 sl

Installed Version Atitool Beta 0.25

Started find max res:
1 - How much time requires the program to end this process?
2 - My screen goes black after about 20 min and seeme to remain this way (I waited for another 30 min but remined always black). It's regular? Have I to be patient and wait more time?
3 - My card stop OC process with this message: VPU has detected parameters out of driver, refreshing to normal data (the message is similar to this, but I can't remeber it exactly. It seems to block ocing becuase exceed the driver parameters)
4 - I'm using the standard cooler sold with the card. Do you think it's better to install a different one before I try to overclock the card?

Thanks for your help

Sorry if I've asked silly questions but I haven't found info about these things in the forum.


----------



## kvbrock82 (Feb 16, 2006)

*same prob*

i have exactly the same problem, would be nice to get some info from some more experienced users!

i try to detect my max but the comp just freezes straight away..

regarding overheating before overclocking id recommend not overdoing the amount of overclocking... if games start to freeze take this as a warning of opushing it too far


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 16, 2006)

well for scanning max speeds the .25b13 is broken. use the .25b12 for any max scanning. also the x1x00 series is still not fully functional. also if your screen goes black power down. no need to unplug it or anything just reboot. this means for video card is set to high. either one of you can contact me via kennyt772@gmail.com or via an instantmessenger.


----------

